# Changement disque dur AppleTV



## toomuchto (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je souhaite changer le disque dur de mon apple tv mais j'ai plusieurs questions :

1-) quel format de DD ?
2-) quelle capacité maximum puis-je installer ?
3-) quelqu'un a-til déjà effectué cette manip' (il y a bien un tuto sur le net mais assez vieux ...)

Je précise que c'est uniquement pour augmenter la capacité de stockage et non pour le bidouiller.

Merci d'avance


----------



## didier57 (12 Mars 2009)

Salut
Tu trouveras toutes les infos qu'il te faut sur le site suivant
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-03-27#14165
Bon courage


----------



## ericroc (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je déterre ce sujet c ar j'aimerais changer mon DD de mon apple TV car 40 GO c'est limite, et vu le prix des DD je serais bête de m'en priver.

J'ai lu le sujet sur macbidouille, par contre je ne comprends pas ou je dois entrer les commandes ci dessous?


"Mettez dans le boîtier le nouveau disque et relancez la commande "diskutil list" pour vérifiez le numéro de montage.
Lancez ensuite la commande suivante en remplaçant toujours /dev/disk1 par le numéro de votre disque et lionel par le nom de votre compte utilisateur.
dd if=/Users/lionel/AppleTVDrive-Compressed.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1024k"

Merci à tous de vos réponses


----------



## Dad(oo) (25 Février 2010)

va voir ici....
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=310051&hl=disque+dur+500+Go+sur+apple+tv


----------

